# K9 Instinct - My blog!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I started up a new project this week, it's called K9 Instinct on blogspot, and have been having a lot of fun writing articles for it. I have plans to discuss a huge variety of dog-related topics, just sharing all of the knowledge I have learned over the years.

I have written some articles on over vaccination, raw feeding, training the recall, and hiking with you dog to start. I have many more ideas lined up, and hope to help educate owners and open them up to alternative pet care.

I am going to be learning a lot about holistic treatment for pets in the next year, so I will sharing what I learn there as well.

Check it out if you're a reader and this sort of thing interests you!
*K9 Instinct Blog*
​


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

New articles!

K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: Enhance your dog's coat condition and colour naturally with diet and supplements.

K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: Dogs and Wolves: Eat like a wolf, live a long and healthy life! (Raw Feeding for Dogs)

K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: How to find a reputable dog breeder and bring home a healthy, stable puppy. (Part 2: Getting a new puppy.)

K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: Raw Feeding for Dogs: Frequently Asked Questions (Part 1)

K9 Instinct - Dog training, dog obedience training, raw diet, raw feeding, minimal vaccines: Getting a new puppy: Are you ready for a new puppy? (Part 1)


----------

